# My new Rhom is loosing skin



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

hello!

I just got my new 9 inch Rhom "Token" 3 days ago. I put him in my 125 g with my RBP's. I used a tank divder to keep them seperate. He was in there for 2 days so i could get my 75 g cycled. I just now put him in the 75 by himself, but while he was in the 125 he started to develope skin loss at the top of his head on both sides. Here is a close up pic from my video camera........

Can anyone ID this and what I should do? The guy i got him from says maybe amonia burn...if so hopefully it will heal now he's in a new tank.

Please help!

thanks bunches,

Mike


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

my wolf fish had the same thing when I got them. It looked just like that..After a week or 2 with some help from a little aquarium salt...he was fine


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

id put him in a hospital tank and raise temp and use salt! gl


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

oh sh*t that looks sick, i hope someone helps you


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like ammonia burn, I would add 3 teaspoons aquarium salt per gallon of tank water. Add it over a few days time, and it should heal up in a week ot two.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> id put him in a hospital tank and raise temp and use salt! gl
> [snapback]1134903[/snapback]​


I'm not sure what a hospital tank is.
How much aqarium salt do i use? Also, I guess this isnt too serious???????

thanks for the replys


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> looks like ammonia burn, I would add 3 teaspoons aquarium salt per gallon of tank water. Add it over a few days time, and it should heal up in a week ot two.
> [snapback]1134906[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> dynasty691 said:
> 
> 
> > id put him in a hospital tank and raise temp and use salt! gl
> ...


Hmmm. Do you know what your ammonia reading is in your other tank? With that you could confirm whether it's ammnia burn or not.

Could also be a case of heater burn.

At this point you can just raise your temperature and add salt.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> dynasty691 said:
> 
> 
> > id put him in a hospital tank and raise temp and use salt! gl
> ...


Its not uncommon, if you just got him shipped, its from that. He may have ate right before shipping, or on those larger fish shipped over night it can happen.

Hit that temp to 84 and the salt dose, he will heal up...


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> mikebo22 said:
> 
> 
> > dynasty691 said:
> ...


He wasnt shipped. I got him a half hour from my house, but your advice is appreciated. I'm going to get salt now. The tank he was in hadn't been cared for in 2 months i think. I was full of muck and filth. The driftwood smelled like dead fish, so maybe clean water has irrated him.

I bought an amonia tester today but i think its crap. all readings are coming up clear. no color at all in the test tube....also in the 125 i had him he was seperated from the heater so it cant be heater burn.


----------

